

The No. 1 Habit of Highly Creative People - DLay
http://zenhabits.net/creative-habit/

======
burningion
The problem is managing alone time vs. social time. Most measures of mental
health say it's absolutely crucial to have daily social interaction to stay at
peak health.

So the question is, what's the optimal balance?

I've had times where I shut people out and hack for a day or two straight,
completely alone. These are most certainly unsustainable, but can make for
incredible creative pushes.

Should we force breaks of solitude, or incorporate solitude into daily habits?

